# Alta amplificación y buena calidad



## robertomollo (Abr 13, 2009)

Saludos.
Tengo armado 2 amplificador uno con TDA2822 y otro con TDA2050 (hi-fi)
Probando los 2 amplificador usando 12v de una fuente de alimentación (parlantes 1800w Pioner) Pude notar que el TDA2822 tiene un volumen mas alto que el TDA2050 pero si le doy alto volumen empieza a distorcionar, otro inconveniente es que calienta
TDA2050 no distorciona mucho a alto volumen, pero no tiene el mismo volumen que el TDA2822, el inconveniente que puedo ver es que calienta demasiado ya sea usando 6v (TDA2822 no calienta con 6v) el otro inconveniente que es solo de un canal.
No comprendo TDA2822 pareciera que tiene mayor amplificación con 12v que TDA2050, es mas eficiente...
Probando los 2 TDA me quedo con el TDA2822 por ser stereo y tiene mas volumen que el TDA2050, supongo que el TDA2050 debe ser alimentado con 20v
TDA2822 no tiene una placa para disipar el calor, quisiera ponerle un disipador ¿que pegamento debo usar para unirle un disipador al TDA2822?

Mi pregunta sobre el tema:
Algunos autos tienen una gran amplificación el cual se puede oir a 2 cuadras ¿El amplificador que tienen usa 12v?
¿Este mismo amplificador puede ser alimentado por una fuente de alimentación de PC?
¿que circuito integrado usan? quiero armarme un amplificador de gran potencia algo que haga saltar a mi gato. Supuestamente mis parlantes son de 1800w quiero usar todo su potencial.
¿Que circuito integrado me recomiendan?
Me gustaria uno que tenga buena calidad de audio. TDA2050 supuestamente es hi-fi pero no le vi la buena calidad, no note la diferencia con el TDA2822, claro que solo use 12v

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 14, 2009)

Mira.

Para la primera pregunta... Si

La segunda Y tercera No. Los amplificadres que se usan en el AudioCar son muy potentes. Aunque existen unos  que son de baja potencia usados para alimentar bocinas para medios (30W-80W). Quizas con una fuente de PC con un buen amperaje en los +12 puedas arrancar uno. La mayoria de estos usan circuiteria discreta, es decir, no se basan en integrados para amplificar el audio; al menos que sean amplificador de baja calidad.

Mira, si tus parlantes pionner son de 1800W, habria que ver vien el modelo, al menos que sea un Subwoofer, pero en fin. Para 1800W es mucha potencia. Si no tienes experiencia armando amplificador discretos, no integrados, sera mejor que no hagas nada. Es peligroso y hay que ajustar parametros muy delicados, pero no es nada imposible. Busca en el foro para mas información.

Hay un integrado muy comun y de buena calidad de sonido. LM3886.
Es capaz de dar 68 Watts a la salida a 4 ohms.
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM3886.pdf
El datasheet indica los parametros de alimentacion y demas.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm
En esta pagina dan mas información.

Me parece que las PCB andan rondado por el foro, buscalas.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## robertomollo (Abr 14, 2009)

Gracias por tus comentarios.

El primer amplificador que arme fue con el TDA2822 luego para probar arme con el TDA2050 porque decia hi-fi y 32w supuse que iba a tener mejor calidad y mayor amplificación (aunque los dos fueron alimentado con 12v de una fuente de alimentación de PC) Todo lo arme en un ProtoBoard

LM3886 solo puede ser alimentado con 28v o puedo alimentarlo con 12v (de una fuente de alimentacion de PC)?

Quiero hacer construir una fuente de poder con varios voltajes de salida, pero necesito saber que caracteristicas debe tener para poder usarlo con amplificador
Mi idea es que tenga salida de: 6v, 12v, 25v y 50v pero no se que amperaje debe tener. Para los C.I. STK creo que necesitan 12A. Solo quiero hacer construir la bobina yo personalmente quiero construir el rectificador y lo demas. Mi proposito es usarlo para prueba en amplificador.
Mi pregunta es:
Que amperaje debe tener y que otras caracteristicas debe tener o que voltaje de salida debe tener?

Me equivoque mis parlantes son Pionner de 1400w para auto, habia otro Sony de 1800w, pero compre el Pionner porque me dijeron que tenia woofer tewster (son de aproximadamente 10 pulgadas de tamaño "es pequeño")

Otra pregunta: Este amplificador (LM3886) de que clase es? No comprendo las clases de amplificador, pero comentaron que mejor son los de clase D porque no calientan y rinden un 98%
Tambien quisiera saber el TDA2822 y el TDA2050 que clase de amplificador es?

No se asombren de tantas preguntas, soy un completo novato, yo solo veo algo y lo armo en mi protoBoard, pero asi voy aprendiendo.

Gracias por todo de ante mano, cualquier comentario es bien venido


----------



## lawebdejorge (May 6, 2010)

agradecido por la info del amigo, pero respecto del creador del tema, es imposible que el 2822 tenga mas volumen que el 2050 o a que te refieres con eso, respecto de la calidad del 2050 es de lo mejorcito que hay, yo hice uno estereo en modo simple y tambien lo probaba a 12v pero ahora lo alimento con 19v 4A  y suena excelente, todo depende tambien de con que alimentacion lo estes trabajando, bientras mas voltaje y amperaje sonara mejor, no le estas sacando el provecho que te pueden dar.


----------



## Fido2310 (May 6, 2010)

Hola Roberto concuerdo con los anteriores comentarios:

1- Cuando hables de potencia de parlantes trata de referirte en (Wtts---> RMS )que es una medida aceptada por la mayoria de los electronicos lo que tu tienes indicado en tus parlantes es la medida en P.M.P.O que la verdad es una respuesta de potencia medida de pico a pico musical. Un artilugio de las empresas elaboradoras de productos electronicos de medidir la potencia de una manera no convencional y que es mas llamativa y atrayente al publico que no sabe pero piensa. Chauuuuu miraaa 1800 Wtts P.M.P.O y en realidad no hablamos mas que de 90 o 100 Wtts. RMS.

2- Siempre usa la tension recomendada o la mas cerca posible a la recomendada para hacer funcionar un amplificador de esa manera le sacaras el rendimiento para el que fue diseñado y probado.
Mi humilde aporte ya que por el momento mas no puedo dar ya que como vos yo t*AM*b*IÉN*. estoy aprendiendo.
Saludos.


----------



## MarcosDaniel (Ago 6, 2010)

Si necesitas mas voltaje podes poner 2 fuente de 12v en serie, eso si, trata de que la corriente que requieras, sea mayor a la corriente que maneja la potencia que sea mas chica. Con 24v podes armar muchas cosas mas! Y si pones mas fuente, ademas de necesitar un rack jaja, vas a tener unos 50v para cualquier potencia que tengas ganas de armar.


----------

